# Taping of hooks for sharks?



## Redfishing1983 (Nov 21, 2008)

We are really new to the surf shark fishing aspect. But I had a question for you guys. I heard something onetime about people taping I guess w/ electrical tape the hook in order for the sharks to not be able to sense it in the bait as well. I was just wondering if there was any validity to this, and if it is I figured the tape would not stick very well after being submerged in water for a while. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

once the tape sticks to itself it keeps the water out pretty well so sticks fine. As for validity, some swear by it and some think it's bunk but it sure doesn't hurt.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

We dip some hooks and cable. 

At times it makes a difference, other times no difference. Mostly on Bull sharks as they seem to be the best at detecting hooks.


----------



## clmcadoo (Jun 2, 2009)

The idea is to reduce the electrical signature of the hook. Sharks sense blood through the presence of receptors in their face that "see" the iron in the blood because of conduction in the presence of sodium chloride (salt) in the water. Taping hooks is supposed to reduce conduction and thus allow them to be less easily "seen" by the shark.

There are some very successful shark fishermen who tape hooks and catch a lot of big sharks. I am currently experimenting with powder coating my hooks, black.

Once you have applied the tape in a spiral wrap along your hooks, leaving the point exposed to the barb, the tape stays on. Also consider taping your cable leads coming out of the bait. If I put 2, 3 or more hooks in a bait, I tape up the leads about 18" or so, taping them together.

Here is a good discussion, with pics, on the topic. They are using coated steel for the traces, precluding the need for tape.
http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/shark-fishing/shark-fishing-leader-bait-rigging/


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

clmcadoo said:


> Here is a good discussion, with pics, on the topic. They are using coated steel for the traces, precluding the need for tape.
> http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/shark-fishing/shark-fishing-leader-bait-rigging/


Sorry but when I saw weedeater line used on a shark rig I stopped reading that. Who would use weedeater line that is built for the garden and more expensive then mono that also breaks down in saltwater??

Anyway, this discussion has come up many times. I don't think there is a proven fact that taping, or powder coating, a hook makes a difference. I personally tape all my hooks because like what was said, it won't hurt. If I felt there was a downside to taping hooks I wouldn't do it but there are those that think it helps. It is a win/win situation.


----------



## Alex3 (Mar 29, 2006)

Would liquid electrical tape work to coat the hook or is just plain old tape best?


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

If you think you will be successful by taping up your hooks go for it. I never have taped up my hooks and, when I know the fish are there, never have NOT caught fish..

I think I'll do a little experiment the next time I go.


----------



## clmcadoo (Jun 2, 2009)

TMWTim said:


> Sorry but when I saw weedeater line used on a shark rig I stopped reading that. Who would use weedeater line that is built for the garden and more expensive then mono that also breaks down in saltwater??
> 
> Anyway, this discussion has come up many times. I don't think there is a proven fact that taping, or powder coating, a hook makes a difference. I personally tape all my hooks because like what was said, it won't hurt. If I felt there was a downside to taping hooks I wouldn't do it but there are those that think it helps. It is a win/win situation.


Tim, Tim, Tim, you just don't get it. Noone cares what you think. When you take your kayak off the top of your truck, let go of your wife's hand, go into the water and put some fish on the beach, someone might give a **** about what you think.

I have used the same 2000' spool of W/E line for more than 10 years. I have personally leadered sharks over 100# onto the pier at 91st street on those leaders, without a failure. Why don't you spend 10 or 20 years putting all those theories you are regurgitating to the test. Then you will be entitled to an opinion.

'Til then *SHUT UP!!!!*


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

clmcadoo said:


> Tim, Tim, Tim, you just don't get it. Noone cares what you think. When you take your kayak off the top of your truck, let go of your wife's hand, go into the water and put some fish on the beach, someone might give a **** about what you think.
> 
> I have used the same 2000' spool of W/E line for more than 10 years. I have personally leadered sharks over 100# onto the pier at 91st street on those leaders, without a failure. Why don't you spend 10 or 20 years putting all those theories you are regurgitating to the test. Then you will be entitled to an opinion.
> 
> 'Til then *SHUT UP!!!!*


Whether you like him or not, he's right. Plenty of big trout have been caught on Snoopy reels too, but most people don't go recommending to target trophy trout with a Snoopy reel. Use gear that's designed for the task... That handbook also states to smash your crimps with a hammer, you do that? LOL...


----------



## CCSharker (Jun 1, 2009)

Taping hooks has never made a difference to me on hook ups, but it sure does help keep your hooks looking like new. Personally I don't waste the time doing it but I know a lot of people that do.

BTW if you go over to TX-Sharkfishing.com don't drink the koolaide.


----------



## Longshotjames (Jan 20, 2009)

I am certainly NO expert but I certainly understand the use of weed eater line or SOMTHING in larger diameter to reduce the chance of line break due to abrasion while your line is rubbbing on the sand bar.

If you dont like W\E line please give us some suggestions of WHAT you think would work better?

Thanks
Longshot


----------



## CCSharker (Jun 1, 2009)

Longshotjames said:


> I am certainly NO expert but I certainly understand the use of weed eater line or SOMTHING in larger diameter to reduce the chance of line break due to abrasion while your line is rubbbing on the sand bar.
> 
> If you dont like W\E line please give us some suggestions of WHAT you think would work better?
> 
> ...


700# mono works great.


----------



## Longshotjames (Jan 20, 2009)

> 700# mono works great.


Dually Noted............Thanks

Longshot


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

clmcadoo has been banned again. If he re registers, it's going to get expensive for him, fast.


----------



## Redfishing1983 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks, guys I really appreciate all of the input, even though I must be out of the loop on some of the other stuff going on here, but I was thinking about taping half of our setup and not taping the other half and just see what happens. I really love this site and all of the information that everyone gives up. Once again thanks, and hopefully I'll post a report in a couple of days with some pics of some toothy critters attached.


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

Sometimes I tape sometimes I don't doesn't seem to make much of a difference. Main difference I have noticed is more sharks tend to bite on mono leaders vs. cable. If they are feeding and aggressive they don't care. If its slow mono is the way to go.


----------



## CCSharker (Jun 1, 2009)

Torpedo said:


> Sometimes I tape sometimes I don't doesn't seem to make much of a difference. Main difference I have noticed is more sharks tend to bite on mono leaders vs. cable. If they are feeding and aggressive they don't care. If its slow mono is the way to go.


There was a time I would have argued that point on the cable verse mono leaders but after watching Ryan and Leon kick some serious as# this year I have taken a closer look at it and would have to agree. For smalller sharks like BTs and small Bulls it works well. But then again Phil put that 8+ bull on the beach with a mono leader.


----------



## GTO John (Aug 13, 2007)

IMO taping the hook is essential certain times of the year, when they are more sluggish and mouth the baits versus smash them. The tape helps take some of the metallic feeling when they grab the bait. But when the blacktips are thick it doesn't really seem to matter.

Also if you do tape your hooks put only one layer on tight or it will be harder to get a good hookset, as there will be more resistance for the hook to penetrate the jaw.

John


----------



## San Martian (Feb 20, 2007)

Small hooks and mono leaders work well for shy sharks. This Lemon from last weekend was hooked perfectly and the small hook didnt require taping.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

What size hook is that SM? 14/0 circle? If so did you offset it or extend the gap any? Just curious.


----------



## San Martian (Feb 20, 2007)

Good eye, yes its a 14/0 and its slightly gaped. It is not offset


----------



## Bill Bolin (May 29, 2009)

San Martian said:


> Small hooks and mono leaders work well for shy sharks. This Lemon from last weekend was hooked perfectly and the small hook didnt require taping.


Please tell me more about using mono leaders vs cable.
What weight and how long?
thank you
Bill


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Bill Bolin said:


> Please tell me more about using mono leaders vs cable.
> What weight and how long?
> thank you
> Bill


I'm not SM, but my $0.02... 
Circle hooks prevent bite-offs because of where they're designed to set. 
400-700 lb due to tail slap scratching through. 
Length = 2x size of shark you're looking to catch.


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

400 is good. 2 section leader 6 1/2" each section. the weight should be on the upper section sliding with crimps to prevent the weight getting tangled in the swivels. Your weight depends on the strength of the current, drag of your line diameter and the size of the bait.

Another thing about mono leaders is that they allow your bait to bounce around in the current. Cable will bury, the heavier it is the worse it buries in the sand. A good combination is a dual section leader as above but instead of a mono hook trace use 240 to 270 lb coated sevlon. Keep it at 6 1/2' sections and you will be using a proven, time tested leader.


----------



## San Martian (Feb 20, 2007)

Both Torpedo and Justletmein are correct. This leader was 10' long 400lb Mono in 2 pieces. If you look carefuly by the hook there is an offshore loop and the mono is twisted the first 12 inches.


----------



## San Martian (Feb 20, 2007)

A close up of the twisted mono and offshore loop


----------

